# Seresto collar or Advantix II



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Which would you use? I'm debating between these two, they are very similar and do the job of repelling ticks before they even can attach. 

I used Seresto last year on all, even the cat and it was an excellent product. We have ticks here very bad and Frontline did absolutely nothing. 

the only drawback to the seresto collars is that they have an extra collar on, and where it latches, it tends to pull hair out and Echo had a bald spot. 
Also on fluffy breeds, like my bichon and poodle, if I leave length of hair on the neck it will tear that out and mat it up.

I am leaning toward Echo and the cat wearing seresto collars and Darby, Cookie and Jack getting advantix topical monthly. 
WWYD?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Which would you use? I'm debating between these two, they are very similar and do the job of repelling ticks before they even can attach.
> 
> I used Seresto last year on all, even the cat and it was an excellent product. We have ticks here very bad and Frontline did absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...


I've always preferred the topical treatments. Especially the advantix and things like that. They seem to work much better.


----------

